# Getting puppy to close mouth/stop playful nipping at us.



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

KC is approx 4 months old and we have a lot of fun playing with him. He loves to keep his mouth open and often nips at our hands, feet, legs and arms. Often when we approach to pet him, he immediately opens his mouth. Any advise on how we can help him break this habit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

We're at the same age and same stage. _lots_ of nipping. I found this article on Lab puppies useful. And it's reassuring that it will get better.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Lots of advice in this recent thread . . .

http://www.havaneseforum.com/82-introduce-yourself/125362-hi-meet-bocce.html


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Just a phase. Take hundreds of pictures, you will miss that always open puppy mouth!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

When Leo and Rex went through that nippy stage, ANYTIME teeth got on skin play stopped and they got “time out” in the expen with zero interaction. The time outs were 2-3 minutes and sometimes several in a row but t both of them caught on within a few days and stopped nipping at our hands. Neither were bad about ankle biting but the same strategy should work. The biggest challenge is when there are kids around because consistentcy is the key to quickly learning the rules. If the rules are applied inconsistently then the behavior you want to stop is being intermittently rewarded so it can take a lot longer to get the message across.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Pucks104 said:


> When Leo and Rex went through that nippy stage, ANYTIME teeth got on skin play stopped and they got "time out" in the expen with zero interaction. The time outs were 2-3 minutes and sometimes several in a row but t both of them caught on within a few days and stopped nipping at our hands. Neither were bad about ankle biting but the same strategy should work. The biggest challenge is when there are kids around because consistentcy is the key to quickly learning the rules. If the rules are applied inconsistently then the behavior you want to stop is being intermittently rewarded so it can take a lot longer to get the message across.


We had the expen time out suggestion on another thread. I tried this with Zoe and she decided when she nipped and I said ouch she needed to immediately run from me or she would get isolated from the fun. Karen suggested a minute or less and Dave said no punishment at all, and time outs were punishment. I stopped with the time outs, and Zoe has stopped nipping by 6 months, but it did seem like it took a long time. The expert I read said nipping humans should be extinguished at 4 months so I was worried.


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

I have been doing this (along with saying "ouch" each time his teeth hit skin). Last night he latched onto my diamond ring (is a marquis setting). My husband and I heard him chomping on something hard in his mouth and both tried to get his mouth open to see what he had without success. I woke up this morning and noticed that the diamond is GONE.  He has since pooped twice, but I didn't find it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Arrughhh!:surprise:


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

It may take a day or two for the diamond to appear. Whenever I fed Tux a cow tail, his poops would have a light tan section revealing the undigestible part of the tail. Otherwise his poops were always dark. I knew the timing of when the cow tail would appear because of the drastic change in poop color. It would take anywhere from 24 to 48 hours. (He only poops once or twice a day). I am sure he didn't break your stone. His teeth would break off first. Be diligent, it will show up unless he spit it out on the floor when you weren't looking.


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Thank you for confirming my thoughts. I will check yet today and then give up. I have searched the floors and anywhere I can think of. I guess if I’m meant to find it I will.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Did you find it yet???


----------



## Bocce (Aug 25, 2017)

Bocce has been doing much, much better with the nipping. So stay strong, it does get better !


----------



## kbritt (Sep 25, 2017)

Our Patrick will be 10 weeks in a couple days. He gets worked up playing with his toys and comes after anyone in his vicinity. We spray our shoes and pants with apple bitter spray which is only way to deter the biting. He is our first Havanese but I think this is typical puppy behavior. We also make a yelping noise and turn our backs on him with the hope he soon " gets it". Hoping he is out of this phase soon!


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Bowie's Mom said:


> Did you find it yet???


I have not found the diamond. I'm afraid it may be gone forever. KC is so sweet and gentle some days and then others he acts like he has some hyperactive disorder that makes him race around the house at break-neck speeds, barking, growling, jumping and snapping at body parts and clothes. My husband and I are tempted to burst out laughing at times, but we maintain very serious expressions as to not encourage him.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

LoriJack said:


> I have not found the diamond. I'm afraid it may be gone forever. KC is so sweet and gentle some days and then others he acts like he has some hyperactive disorder that makes him race around the house at break-neck speeds, barking, growling, jumping and snapping at body parts and clothes. My husband and I are tempted to burst out laughing at times, but we maintain very serious expressions as to not encourage him.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Tux is exactly like that. He loves to run as fast as he can up and down halls, round and round the coffee table, jumping up at us, growling with glee, like "isn't this just the most fun thing in the world?!!!!!!" When he goes a day without his antics, I get afraid that he might be sick. It's a Havanese thing!


----------



## kbritt (Sep 25, 2017)

I just read the lab link regarding puppy nipping: thank you, it's helped me understand that my pup isn't psycho!! I've bee concerned that the nipping along with growling and snarling were some sort of defect in our precious kid. So thankful he's " normal"!


----------

